
The Prize in Economic Sciences 2016 [pdf] - dcgudeman
https://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economic-sciences/laureates/2016/press.pdf
======
theoneone
[sarcasm] it's a shame that Varoufakis didn't get it! It would beneficial for
the world to know how to f __* up a whole country just because you have a
fetich in drachmas!

------
forgetsusername
Time for the annual HackerNews "This isn't a _real_ Nobel Prize" dismissive
conversation!

